
Vimmers, you don't need NerdTree - bluedino
https://blog.mozhu.info/vimmers-you-dont-need-nerdtree-18f627b561c3#.55in2kiq3
======
dozzie
You may be surprised, but one doesn't even need explorer. Shell works in this
matter quite fine, especially if one uses many relatively short-lived Vim
sessions (as opposed to one huge session for all the editing tasks within the
project).

------
spystath
CtrlP [1] with its fuzzy search is really a delightful way to move around
projects with many files. If you have an extraordinary amount of files you can
also add ag [2] in the mix [3] for faster searching/grepping.

[1]:
[https://github.com/ctrlpvim/ctrlp.vim](https://github.com/ctrlpvim/ctrlp.vim)

[2]:
[https://github.com/ggreer/the_silver_searcher](https://github.com/ggreer/the_silver_searcher)

[3]: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18285751/use-ag-in-
ctrlp-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18285751/use-ag-in-ctrlp-vim)

------
je42
I like :tabedit ;)

